# Has anyone else seen this sad video?



## Leonidas21 (May 3, 2009)

This video shows a dog eating a tegu on youtube? just wondering if anyone else has seen it. 


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MO6x4G3RgE&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MO6x4G3 ... re=related</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nemo66 (May 3, 2009)

that's horrible. why would you permit something like that happen?


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 3, 2009)

I know, something is wrong with people.


----------



## homer (May 3, 2009)

check this one out too. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT7foTP-r0Y&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT7foTP- ... re=related</a><!-- m -->


we need to find these guys and put them in a cage with 20 komodo dragons


----------



## Beazer (May 3, 2009)

Spread a rumor in South America that they are sacred animals from God and blessed by Mary or bare marks of the Virgin Mary.... $10 says they will leave it alone out of superstition.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 3, 2009)

People who do this stuff to helpless reptiles disgust me.


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 4, 2009)

I honestly see where you guys are comming from but in the first video whats the diffrence between that and feeding a mouse to a tegu?


----------



## Schnab (May 4, 2009)

Don't people eat tegus in South America? I know to us, it seems cruel but we're the ones who domesticated one of their side orders.. 

I'm ok with it, aslong as they do that kind of stuff over there. But if some local guy fed his tegu to his dog, then the dog and guy would have another thing coming.


----------



## Schnab (May 4, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I honestly see where you guys are comming from but in the first video whats the diffrence between that and feeding a mouse to a tegu?



I agree.


----------



## Beazer (May 4, 2009)

I highly doubt these animals were eaten.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (May 4, 2009)

that is sickening, what kind of disturbed individual would allow something like that to happen.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 4, 2009)

I agree Schnab. My mom used to eat Green Iguanas back in Panama when she was a teenager. She told me she wouldn't do it now tho lol.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 4, 2009)

Is it sad? Yes, I think it's sad, but it's because I have 1 as a pet like most everyone here. The thing is, these animals are pests and a food source in other cultures. Hindu's believe the cow is sacred, but we raise and slauter these animals by the millions. It's all about your culture, and how you are raised. I was raised to love and enjoy animals, but I know plenty of people who weren't. To my grandfather's generation animals(with the exceptions of dogs or cats) were food. Just remember, because people in other culture believe certain things it doesn't make them bad


----------



## homer (May 4, 2009)

yea but the problem is, especially in the video i posted is that they are just torturing them to death..we dont torture cows before we eat them (despite the 1 PETA video you see on the internet) that doesnt happen regularly


----------



## jmiles50 (May 4, 2009)

That's very true, but I just saw the dog going at it! Honestly, our slaughter house are pretty vicious!!! I've video and other study that will keep you from sleeping at night!


----------



## Jer723 (May 4, 2009)

i agree with everyone somewhat, but the truth is, that there is no way to change those people, if u said to someone in south america, Hey stop eating tegus! do you think they would listen? probably not, thats like saying to americans. you cant have that cheeseburger! nobody is going to listen, just like jmiles said, its just the way they were brought up. and odds are that they arent going to change. thats just my 2 cents guys.

Jerry


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 4, 2009)

I cant even imagine what other stuff people do to tegus, there probally so many that are being tortued before being eating. Sad thing.


----------



## Rybe (May 5, 2009)

Who films something like that?! There not animal lovers! I know its nature but to watch it and enjoy it enough to share it with the world is sick!!


----------



## All_American (May 6, 2009)

Beazer said:


> I highly doubt these animals were eaten.



Tegu's at one time in the 50's were highly prized for their hides for use in making wallets and purses... Im sure south american tribes still eat these too.

It all boils down to location of where one lives and has been brought up. Remember one of the most common pet (dog) is eatin in many places around the world.

Just food for thought, NO punn intended


----------



## adzcarne&amp;natz (May 11, 2009)

Been reading the replys on here and see it from both sides, but from my point of view bcuz i have them as part of my family i just find it upseting, the same as if it were a dog or snake.


----------



## Suzanne (May 11, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Is it sad? Yes, I think it's sad, but it's because I have 1 as a pet like most everyone here. The thing is, these animals are pests and a food source in other cultures. Hindu's believe the cow is sacred, but we raise and slauter these animals by the millions. It's all about your culture, and how you are raised. I was raised to love and enjoy animals, but I know plenty of people who weren't. To my grandfather's generation animals(with the exceptions of dogs or cats) were food. Just remember, because people in other culture believe certain things it doesn't make them bad




You have a point however, if you are going to kill it just do it and get it over with. There's no need to torture the animal. 

What the [email protected]#% is up with posting a video on youtube of this kind of crap anyway!

I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2009)

cruel video the people making the video should have the same treatment


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 11, 2009)

It really isnt all that messed up, the tegu in the first video appears to be dead to be the entire time, I feed my tegus rats twice a week that are alive and they have a worse death than that tegu just did, am I messed up for that? No I dont think so at all, I do it just as its done in the wild...and rats are a dime a dozen in the US, as tegus are in South America. Tegus are a food source and also make shoes and clothes out of them, so to them it is just like americans shooting a squirrel with a bee bee gun, its almost normal. Everyone has good points, but I deff wouldnt hate on them for filming that, its normal, and we film tegus/snakes eating live/dead rats, its the exact same thing. My 2 cents.


----------

